

The five most important algorithms? - agconway
http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2010/07/05/the-five-most-important-algorithms/

======
drallison
Be sure to read the original source as well. The problem with compilations
like this is that the "five most important" depends upon what you are
programming at that instant.

There are programming principles, not quite algorithms, which may be more
relevant. For example: hashing, lazy evaluation, memoization, buffering,
scheduling with queues, list processing, and so forth.

